# aww, poor georgie past away..



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

my 2nd ever corn finally died today.
He was over 17 years old and had been the father to many many corns.
producing 6 colours in the process.
he had been ill for a while and had stopped eating, lost a lot of weight in the last few months.
i know he died today as he was alive early afternoon.

will deffo miss him, my longest corn by someway.


rip GEORGE


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear that nige. It must be really hard to lose a snake after so many years. You must have kept him happy and healthy and given him a good life  

RIP George.


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

So sorry Nige, I know how you must be feeling mate 

RIP in snakey heaven george.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

its kinda weird, i dont usually get upset when they die.. even though i knew he was going to die it feels weird... poor little guy


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Man that sucks. 

I knwo what you mean. In the vets i saw animals die daily, i euthanised some too. Didnt touch me. Have clearered roadkill away from school roads etc a few times (to stop kids seeing it), and nothing, but when one of your own die its differnt. 

With all the animals comming and going for you, they must become a commodidty over time, and they live and die, but pets always have a special place. 

Condolences.


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i got him in 1992 as a sub adult, so i have had him for 15 odd years.
i retired my next oldest a year ago and gave her to a friend as a pet, she is 10-11 now.
i think that means the oldest one i have now will only be about 5, from a breedingg point of view thats good, but its always nice to have your old ones.
i retired george 2 years ago, no reason reallyother thani didnt need to use his genes i suppose.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Maybe it was withdrawals after all those years of women, any idea on what it was, other than age?

Any pics?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

nah not really.
i dont think i have any pics on here actually.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 26, 2005)

real sorry to hear about your corn snake passing away Nigel
17..wow thats a really good age and sounds like hes had good innings with fathering the babies and that


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Ah ,sorry to hear about that Nige.
Atleast he had a good run.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi Nige,

Thinking of you, not a pleasent time.
Keep up the good work.


slither61 :snake::snake::grouphug:


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

i lost one yesterday
its sad when they die
rip big guy xx


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

rip old fella.

sorry for your loss cornmorphs


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

So sorry, Nigel, he was a lovely looking old snake and I'm sure he had a good life with all those women!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cheers everyone..
yeah it will be weird not feeding george, i went through all the boxes todat checkong feeds, and his was empty.


----------



## Raeven (Mar 15, 2007)

It NEVER gets any easier losing an old friend, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

thanks you guys


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cheers dude


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Aww nige i'm so sorry for your loss hun  

R.I.P Georgie 

x x x x 
x x x 
x x
x

Sam


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

cheers sam


----------



## asm1006 (May 5, 2007)

I was gutted when I lost Jack back in May as she was my first snake I had. 17 years tho! Wow! And he is lving on thru his genes too. What a good long life he had with a keeper who treasured him-what more can u ask-really sorry he's gone 
RIP George:grouphug:


----------



## Niccired (Apr 13, 2007)

R.I.P GEORGE, it must be awful losing him afer 17yrs


----------

